# Spiced Cranberries in Port



## Steve Kroll (Nov 12, 2012)

I was making this today for DW and I, and thought it might be a good recipe to share with DC'ers for the upcoming Thanksgiving holiday.

*Spiced Cranberries in Port*

Ingredients:


1 12 oz. bag of fresh cranberries
1 cup Port, or other fortified dessert wine
1/2 cup water
2/3 cup brown sugar, or to taste
1 inch knob of ginger, finally grated
zest and juice from one orange
zest and juice from one lime
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp ground cloves
A pinch of salt
2 tbsp balsamic vinegar
Preparation:


In a medium sauce, bring Port and water to a boil. Stir in the brown sugar to dissolve. Add grated ginger, zest and juice from orange and lime, cinnamon, cloves, and salt. Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer for 15-20 minutes until all of the cranberries have burst. Remove lid and increase the heat to medium. Cook until the sauce is of the desired consistency. Stir in the balsamic vinegar and correct the seasoning.


Can be served either warm or chilled.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds great Steve


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 12, 2012)

This sounds wonderful Steve although I don't know if I can part with that much Port since I've developed a love for the "nectar of the gods", when I discovered it after the recent Port thread.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> This sounds wonderful Steve although I don't know if I can part with that much Port since I've developed a love for the "nectar of the gods", when I discovered it after the recent Port thread.


 
I love it too!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 12, 2012)

No worries! For this recipe, you could just as easily use some cheap Cream Sherry or Marsala and I'm sure it would be just as good. I have three cases of Port in my cellar, so for me to use a cup of it for cooking is just a good excuse to open another bottle... and drink what's left over of course! 

Another option would be to use red wine (something drinkable, but not too expensive) and just up the amount of sugar that's called for.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 12, 2012)

This does sound good!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> No worries! For this recipe, you could just as easily use some cheap Cream Sherry or Marsala and I'm sure it would be just as good. I have three cases of Port in my cellar, so for me to use a cup of it for cooking is just a good excuse to open another bottle... and drink what's left over of course!
> 
> Another option would be to use red wine (something drinkable, but not too expensive) and just up the amount of sugar that's called for.


 
Think I'll stick to the real deal, I want it to taste as good as your recipe


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very nice Steve


----------



## rosaliejenkins (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like this would taste great, I would be trying this one.


----------



## GLC (Dec 3, 2012)

I made this for Thanksgiving, and everyone loved it. The Port gives it a nice, deep flavor.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 3, 2012)

Does it store well?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 3, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Does it store well?


It will store for at least a week.


----------

